# Gluten Free Cheerios?



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

My DD is almost 7 months and I'm told anecdotally this is the time to start Cheerios. But DH has celiac and I want to avoid wheat & other potential allergens until she's at least 1 year.

I do like the idea of Cheerios - firm, graspable, portable, non-sticky, non-choking-hazard food that she can learn to self-feed with. Is there a Cheerio-type food that she can eat at this point, or at least before her 1st birthday?


----------



## penguintattoo (Oct 14, 2008)

There is a cereal that is similar called PerkyO's, I am not sure what area you are in but if you google them you may be able to find a store close to you that carries the brand. GL


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I found PerkyO's at our regular grocery store in the GF aisle. Well, not really an aisle, more like a 4 ft long section of shelves.







Oh well -- at least we have something!


----------



## Megan_Cherry (Feb 16, 2003)

Kix and Rice Chex are gluten free. DH is gluten intolarent, so I have been exploring with my cooking. Tonight we are having pizza made from rice flour.


----------



## NaturallyPeachey (Jan 23, 2008)

If you can still find them Heartland's Finest made Cero's that were so much better than Perky O's and made with bean flour so they were somewhat healthy. Unfortunately the company went out of business but the last time I went to my local GF store they still had boxes and I stocked up! Glutino also makes a cheerio like cereal.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Nutrition and Good Eating.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

The Glutino Cereal is more the consistency of Cap'n Crunch... IOW, eating it dry will scrape up the inside of your mouth. It's also hideously expensive and gets soggy fast.

Perky-O's have a taste and texture reminiscent of styrofoam, but that seems to be ideal for infants, somehow.

If you don't avoid oats (some celiacs are ok with them, but most gluten-intolerant folks avoid them unless they've specifically been protected from and tested for wheat contamination), Trader Joe's "Joe's Os" cereal is tasty and cheap, and otherwise GF (no barley malt or whatever).


----------



## Bohemian Squash (May 12, 2008)

There IS a Cheerio's type cereal that's gluten free. I JUST saw it at the natural foods store. I will keep an eye out for the name. Pretty sure it was organic too. Maybe google? organic-oat cereal-gluten free?


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks all. So far, my local stores only seem to carry the Glutino Honey Nut Os, which have the double whammy of, obviously, honey and nuts. I'll keep looking.

NaturallyPeachey, I looked for Heartland's Finest, but unfortunately they've gone out of business.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan_Cherry* 
Kix and Rice Chex are gluten free. DH is gluten intolarent, so I have been exploring with my cooking. Tonight we are having pizza made from rice flour.

Kix is NOT GF


----------



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

just wanted to input that rice chex are not gluten free. They have barley malt in them. I was looking at them yesterday wishing I could eat the "rice" cereal.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ligeia* 
just wanted to input that rice chex are not gluten free. They have barley malt in them. I was looking at them yesterday wishing I could eat the "rice" cereal.









Must be an old package, the GF boxes started hitting the shelves about 6 months ago.

http://www.chex.com/Recipes/Category...goryId=447&t=5

Quote:

Without changing the crunchy, oven-toasted flavor of Rice Chex, General Mills has replaced barley malt with molasses resulting in a Gluten Free Cereal. General Mills has taken the requisite steps to prevent cross contamination and has tested the formula based on the proposed FDA standards. Questions & comments are welcome at 1-800-328-1144.
lots more info at the above link







I even called to grill them before I tried them since even trace amounts will cause problems for me. There GF!







:


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Of course, you don't need to do O's. Especially with a family history of grain sensitivity, I would want to err on the side of holding off on all grains for a long time. Even with all other things being equal, they are the hardest thing for a baby to digest.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

From what I've heard, the gluten-free O cereal is much crunchier than Cheerios and takes longer to dissolve- making it more of a choking hazard than Cheerios. It can be a good choice for newly GF toddlers who insist on an O shape cereal, or preschoolers who want what their friends are eating, but a 7mo won't have any of those hangups.

I'd personally go with puffed rice for a baby, if you decide to introduce cereal at all.


----------

